# Hypersensitivity to all medications and foods



## cacarasa (May 24, 2016)

Hello friends, I tell you my incredible story. I have been under psychiatric treatment for more than 15 years but the death of my father made me appear very strange symptoms of irritable bowel: hypersensitivity to almost all drugs and food, more fatigue, dizziness, more depression, anxiety, and so on.

They did all the possible studies and they gave me well. Also all the medications that are generally prescribed for ibs cause me more depression, confusion and more fatigue. I can no longer stand almost any food, only lean meats and 2 types of vegetables, and what makes me worse is the sugar and flour. I have tried xifafan and neomycin and I have felt much worse. Obviously my quality of life is nil and the antidepressant drugs I used to take are no longer tolerated either because they make my intestine hurt even more.

Is it the same for someone? any advice?

Thank you very much for reading and sorry for my English.


----------



## Ylba (Nov 23, 2017)

¿Qué dice el doctor?

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## cacarasa (May 24, 2016)

Psychiatrists don't know what to do anymore because my body doesn't tolerate anything. I also went to a neurogastroenterologist who "found" me SIBO who treated me with antibiotics and I felt worse. I don't know who to turn to anymore...

Thank you for responding


----------



## Ylba (Nov 23, 2017)

cacarasa said:


> Psychiatrists don't know what to do anymore because my body doesn't tolerate anything. I also went to a neurogastroenterologist who "found" me SIBO who treated me with antibiotics and I felt worse. I don't know who to turn to anymore...
> 
> Thank you for responding


After you were treated for the SIBO, did you do any testing to make sure it was gone? I had SIBO for about 1 1/2 years and had to go through 2 rounds of treatment to get rid of it. It was a horrible experience and I often felt worse on the treatment which is common.

Another thing I did to help me feel better (I have IBS, PMDD, and bipolar II) was to go to a functional medicine physician. They look at your whole medical history from before you were born up to the present and can help pinpoint when things started going wrong and how to correct it.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## cacarasa (May 24, 2016)

I did not have a second SIBO test... but as the test is not very reliable in its result the doctor opted to try other things. Will I really have SIBO? it's very coincidental because the symptoms started after my father's death...

thank you for the info


----------



## Ylba (Nov 23, 2017)

cacarasa said:


> I did not have a second SIBO test... but as the test is not very reliable in its result the doctor opted to try other things. Will I really have SIBO? it's very coincidental because the symptoms started after my father's death...
> 
> thank you for the info


It's possible. Stress is one of the things that can get the stomach out of balance and allow for SIBO. If you do a lactulose breath test, it should give you good results. I would look into it. I was feeling horrible until I got rid of my SIBO. If that's what you have, it could be worth it to do a test.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## cacarasa (May 24, 2016)

Thanks for answering, I'll try again... do you know if oregano oil can be treated?


----------



## Ylba (Nov 23, 2017)

Yes. Oregano oil can be used to treat SIBO. I would suggest working with a doctor who can tell you what supplements to use and in what doses.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ylba (Nov 23, 2017)

Also this is a good resource on SIBO. https://sibosurvivor.com

I would still work with a doctor for treatment, but this site has some good information on SIBO.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------

